# Diamond bits



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I hadn't seen these before.
Hart router bits - JVL europe

Has anyone used them?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> I hadn't seen these before.
> Hart router bits - JVL europe
> 
> Has anyone used them?
> ...


Hi Peter:

I went looking to see who made them and what was their suggested use. Couldn't find any information. The only thing I can think is that "Diamond" would be a trade name or something. I couldn't imagine industrial diamonds having any use in wood. All they would do is plug up with cellulose.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

They mystified me Ron. I wondered about use for aluminium, but that tends to be sticky, too and would soon clog. The price is indicative of them having a diamond component.

Having said that and had another look, they are categorised there under wood.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

What's harder than carb.tip router bits I would say diamonds..they will hold the edge longer I think..just like a diamond tip saw blade..

=====


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's the manufacturers website.
HartHomepage

The site is yet to be translated into English.
CMT are soon to start selling diamond tipped circular saw blades for wood and they claim they will last 40 times longer than carbide !!!!!!!

Future of woodworking ?
Should be easier for those of us that have wives to buy new bits ! Honey, I'm just going down to the store to pick up some new diamonds.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

gav said:


> Here's the manufacturers website.
> HartHomepage
> 
> The site is yet to be translated into English.
> ...


Italian speakers assistance pls. 

Somehow even saw blades are questionable. The only way I can see it working is if the diamond is one large chunk ground to a fine edge. But, that becomes horridly expensive. The prices they show seem to be right for diamond dust or industrial diamonds.

However, I asked my wife if it would make a difference if I were to go to the store for diamonds and her comment was less than flattering. Although your comment may work in your household, it certainly won't in ours.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: diamond saw blades US Home Improvement


========


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i just wondered if they were for putting edges on things like granite countertops???

well, it seems they are for wood and plastics or that is what it says.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Amazon.com: diamond saw blades US Home Improvement
> 
> 
> ========


I got one of those when Lidl were doing them cheaply, but realised when I got it home that they are too small a bore for saws and only fit angle grinders.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

allthunbs said:


> Italian speakers assistance pls.
> 
> Somehow even saw blades are questionable. The only way I can see it working is if the diamond is one large chunk ground to a fine edge. But, that becomes horridly expensive. The prices they show seem to be right for diamond dust or industrial diamonds.


I would have thought the same. In Europe we saw lots of very cheap diamond tooling out of Russia when the wall came down, but that was all engineering stuff.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> I would have thought the same. In Europe we saw lots of very cheap diamond tooling out of Russia when the wall came down, but that was all engineering stuff.


I guess we'll just have to wait until someone gets a hold of some and tries it. I haven't seen anything in North America yet, not that I spend much time looking. Where I am is a pretty backwater place.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Followed the link for the router bit quiz and discovered that tools today have some diamond bits for wood.
Diamond Tipped PCD T Slot Router Bits - Toolstoday.com - CNC Tooling, Insert Tooling, etc.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm thinking I'll wait for the price to drop a bit more before trying any. The Hart ones were dear enough !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> I'm thinking I'll wait for the price to drop a bit more before trying any. The Hart ones were dear enough !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


Peter:

Take a look at Carbideprocessors.com. Tom's added diamond lines from Southeast and Tenyru. Their blurb recommends diamond for MDF and other man-made materials like fiber cement board.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Ron

I did, but most of the links have nothing in them.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry Peter:

I found the diamond reference under "diamond tipped tools." I was hoping that the other articles would be up but I guess not. I called Carbide Processors and they're working on getting the site updated but not everything is there yet. She assured me that the items would be there soon. Hope so, I've only read 3 chapters of "Chisels on a Wheel."


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

levon said:


> i just wondered if they were for putting edges on things like granite countertops???
> 
> well, it seems they are for wood and plastics or that is what it says.


My thoughts were running just like yours, buddy... My Dad used to do lapidary (rock polishing) and they used steel blades infused with industrial diamond rims to cut them and diamond-infused disks for grinding and sanding, so I was wondering if the roundover bit was for rounding over marble and the like, up until I read where they said its use.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

allthunbs said:


> Sorry Peter:
> 
> I found the diamond reference under "diamond tipped tools." I was hoping that the other articles would be up but I guess not. I called Carbide Processors and they're working on getting the site updated but not everything is there yet. She assured me that the items would be there soon. Hope so, I've only read 3 chapters of "Chisels on a Wheel."


Hi Ron

It looks like Chisels on a Wheel is no longer available as a free link. Emily posted one on Lumberjocks but it is dead and a search on Carbide Processors website didn't bring it up either.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi Ron
> 
> It looks like Chisels on a Wheel is no longer available as a free link. Emily posted one on Lumberjocks but it is dead and a search on Carbide Processors website didn't bring it up either.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter:

She assured me that everything would be getting there, eventually but wouldn't commit to a timeline. All we can do is be patient and hope. I hope it's sooner. They're the only Southeast dealer that I trust.


----------



## Swallow (Jan 13, 2010)

Here they are used for making raised panel doors out of solid HDF.


----------

